# Oběžník



## Blacklack

Hello people,


Recently I read one Russian language historical document (of 1905) and discovered a quotation from an ancient issue of Czech newspaper _Národní listy_ (between 1876 and 1905). It clearly contains a lot of errors. Could somebody help me restore its original text?

That's how it looks:   "Oběžnik jenž celi proti ušem spisům maloruskym opatreni, jehož zajiste nebude a nemůže schvalouati netoliko nižadny pratel Slowenstva vůbec, nybră nižadny politik razumny, jenž ma smašleni přatelske pro welikou řiši ruskou."

I'm not sure if they printed ů correctly in ___spisům_, _nemůže_ & _vůbec_, but it seems they did. As for _nybră_ it's clearly _n__ýbrž_.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ilocas2

Oběžník jenž čelí proti všem spisům maloruskym opatřeni, jehož zajisté nebude a nemůže schvalovati netoliko nižádny přítel Slovanstva vůbec, nýbrž nižádny politik rozumný, jenž ma smýšleni přátelské pro velikou říší ruskou


----------



## Blacklack

ilocas2 said:


> Oběžník jenž čelí proti všem spisům maloruskym opatřeni, jehož zajisté nebude a nemůže schvalovati netoliko nižádny přítel Slovanstva vůbec, nýbrž nižádny politik rozumný, jenž ma smyšleni přátelské pro velikou říší ruskou



Thanks a lot,* ilocas2*.
Btw, are you sure that _smyšleni_ has no diacritics?


----------



## ilocas2

I've corrected it already - smýšlení


----------



## werrr

*Národní listy, July 16th, 1876, page 2:*


> *Z Rus.* Z bezpečného pramene dochází nás zprávy, že v politice ruské věje jakýs vítr velmi nepříznivý jazyku maloruskému. Na důkaz čehož uveřejňujeme oběžník, jenž čelí proti všem spisům maloruským, opatření, jehož zajisté nebude a nemůže schvalovati netoliko nižádný přítel Slovanstva vůbec, nýbrž nižádný politik rozumný, jenž má smýšlení přátelské pro velikou říši ruskou. Zníť pak smutný ten rozkaz jak následuje: …



Národní listy are digitalized and available on-line, you just need a DjVu plug-in, or alternatively use the possibility to export it to pdf.


----------

